# Sticky  Articles from Poultry Show Central



## Poultry Judge

Below are some newly posted beginner articles from Poultry Show Central:

We're into the heat of the summer and if you're anything like me, that means planting and weeding the garden, mowing, animal care, and trying to stay cool! If you need a break in the air conditioning, I'm continuing to deliver on your request for more educational articles this month with two new articles, which you can read more about below. Take some time to educate yourself. No matter how long you've had poultry, we have educational articles for you to browse:

Raising Poultry 101 - Beginner's Guide to Raising Poultry
Fancy Poultry 101 - Beginner's Guide to Showing Poultry
Fancy Poultry 201 - Extend Your Knowledge & Learning
Junior Fancy 101 - Showmanship Basics
While you're at it, check out the Poultry Keepers 360 Youtube Channel for some truly excellent videos on both production and exhibition poultry.


----------



## robin416

I've pinned the subject so it's easier for everyone to find.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I didn't know what the level of interest would be, but those articles are usually helpful. It's been a crazy week here at the the sanctuary with the heat, we have live trapped six raccoons in the past week, five near the coops and one near the horse barn. We are trying to manage with the heat but it slows everything down. The animals usually do okay with the fourth of July fireworks and noise but it was worse this year. Some neighbor was shooting off roman candles and they were ending up over our front pasture. The horses required someone out there with them since they were bolting. The Eastern Wild Turkeys also put up a fuss. The peafowl didn't seem affected at all. Attached is a picture of Princess, one of the two year old pea hens. She is very dirty from dust bathing and she also got some oil on her from under one of the vehicles. We just treated her for a bad worm infestation and she is doing better now. The others showed no symptoms but everyone was treated.


----------



## robin416

She has grown a ton. She's stunning even with her being a dirt baby.

It got tense around here last night too. Maisey was glued to me. I know that having a human nearby during stress can help with horses. Not sure how that worked having a human out there with them flipping out.

I rode in a horse trailer once when my friend's mare was having some issues while we were heading for a show.

She was fine on the way home and didn't need a human with her.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> She has grown a ton. She's stunning even with her being a dirt baby.
> 
> It got tense around here last night too. Maisey was glued to me. I know that having a human nearby during stress can help with horses. Not sure how that worked having a human out there with them flipping out.
> 
> I rode in a horse trailer once when my friend's mare was having some issues while we were heading for a show.
> 
> She was fine on the way home and didn't need a human with her.


Thanks for pinning those articles. When horses are spooked, oftentimes all you can do is try to prevent them from injuring themselves. I hope Maisey made it through okay.


----------



## robin416

She had me holding her. 

Check out my signature while you're at it.


----------

